
Offshore wind, Japan’s answer to declining nuclear power - bemmu
https://www.owjonline.com/news/view,offshore-wind-japans-answer-to-declining-nuclear-power_56873.htm
======
mimixco
And Japan is about to decommission the _other_ Fukushima plant (Daini with 4
reactors, not Daichi with 6, where the tsunami happend) because local
residents don't want nuclear power anymore.

